# Glue on Shoes



## lisan (5 March 2012)

Does anyone have any experience of these?  Wondered how long they stayed on, and how much for two fronts?

Currently using Cavello boots, but looking for an alternative to nailed on shoes for the summer.


----------



## PandorasJar (5 March 2012)

Every farrier I've talked to couldn't recommend them higher (including OH's father) they are are fair whack more expensive but worth their weight in gold if your horse has issues with standard shoes. 
The cost of the glue is fairly horrendous though.

I have mine barefoot and would shoe normally if needed, but if I had a horse with bad feet I'd do it in a heartbeat.

Pan


----------



## smiffyimp (5 March 2012)

A couple on my yard had them a few years ago, they were about £80 a set and lasted no more than 5 weeks and they are dressage horses - ie live in a menage! If you hack a lot and they get wear and tear they wont last and will cost a bomb, these horses had feet issues!


----------



## misterjinglejay (5 March 2012)

I had them on MJ a few years ago - his feet were terrible, and he couldn't hold normal shoes on. So the farrier recommended glue on aluminium racing shoes (as they are lightweight).

They were expensive, maybe as much as 120 for the fronts, but they did the job. We only rode in the school (dressage horse LOL) - no road work cos he was a nutter  but I don't think they would last very long on the road at all - the metal is very soft.

The only problem we had was the wet, eg wet grass, puddles, etc - of course the foot expanded, but the glue didn't so sometimes they came a little loose, and we had to get the farrier out to reglue.
 On a good 'month' they would stay on for 7-8 weeks (MJ grows very little hoof), but the farrier couldn't take them off and so of had to wait for them to fall/be pulled off as otherwise the hoof wall would be damaged.

Science may well have moved on now, as it was about 8-10 years ago, and they might be cheaper (as if), or stay on easier. They really helped me, and Jay grew some nice hoof whilst in them. After a year or so, we were back to NB shoes!


----------



## PandorasJar (5 March 2012)

I would phone around a few good farriers and get their opinions personally  I know that my farrier would never put on a shoe he didn't think would be worthwhile.

Pan


----------



## lisan (5 March 2012)

Her feet are looking fab now after 7 months in boots, and farrier has said he can get shoes on no problem, but want to keep her feet looking as good as they are now, he is due next Wednesday but will phone him beforehand to discuss glue on options!  

We are in week 5 of bringing back into work, but want to start hacking now, then hopefully do the local show this summer (which rules out keeping her in boots!)

Just wondered what was readily available and how much the glue ones were.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (5 March 2012)

Depends on

 a. who puts them on
 b.  what type of glue
 c. what type of shoes



 If they are remedial  they cost more this glue is very very strong its used on aircraft wings and  can only come off by filing  which farrier does.

 One shoe can cost £ 120
 this includes trim to other front


----------



## smiffyimp (5 March 2012)

Can you not try horse barefoot, no boots? Im not throwing the barefoot thing down your throat, I have no probs with shoeing (or not ) but no reason why you cant hack, compete without. My boy is going Novice eventing soon and he is still barefoot (although I will admit he will prob end up with shoes on for the studs - safety) but theyll be straight off again end of season.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (5 March 2012)

Underneath photo of glue on shoe


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (5 March 2012)

smiffyimp said:



			but no reason why you cant hack, compete without. .
		
Click to expand...




 depends

 If horse gets footy in front when going on  stony tracks or sponsored rides and jumping .

 They will have to have shoes on.


----------



## lisan (5 March 2012)

smiffyimp said:



			Can you not try horse barefoot, no boots? Im not throwing the barefoot thing down your throat, I have no probs with shoeing (or not ) but no reason why you cant hack, compete without. My boy is going Novice eventing soon and he is still barefoot (although I will admit he will prob end up with shoes on for the studs - safety) but theyll be straight off again end of season.
		
Click to expand...

She was diagnosed with Sinkers Laminitis last August, the bone was only 0.8 cm away from the sole, so she needs the support, never thought she would come sound/stay sound, but she has and I want to start hacking her now, then just do a class or two at the local show this summer if she stays sound.


----------



## lisan (5 March 2012)

Leviathan said:



			Underneath photo of glue on shoe
		
Click to expand...

They look good, do they stay on?  and how much were they?  Thanks


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (6 March 2012)

lisan said:



			They look good, do they stay on?  and how much were they?  Thanks
		
Click to expand...

I am in your boat  sadly . My mare has also sunk due to laminitis  .

 we were getting away with Styrofoam pads  which stopped the sinking until the abscess started and her feet trimmed  then she slipped off pads so couldn't walk on the i managed to get them off but in the next few weeks without them she sunk again only 3ml but enough to make her hobbly again.

She had this shoe put on 2 weeks ago  she def is more comfortable but its a long haul but she is coping.

 hearing your story  has boasted me a little  she has 15 % rotation.

 She is on box rest still but one of the guys ( BILLY CROTHERS ) colleges said  *this will not come off *
 He is world champion farrier 5 times so i trust them .

 I only had one shoe put on as she wouldnt stand on the bad one long but they trimmed the other front and one back and it was £ 120 its aluminum.

 Not sure if he goes up to  in country



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpvuEnlIBm8




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NOJkWUlAEEo





.


----------



## Nocturnal (6 March 2012)

lisan said:



			She was diagnosed with Sinkers Laminitis last August, the bone was only 0.8 cm away from the sole, so she needs the support, never thought she would come sound/stay sound, but she has and I want to start hacking her now, then just do a class or two at the local show this summer if she stays sound.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps removing her shoes has helped her to come sound? I would feel uncomfortable shoeing a laminitic - if she's not comfortable without shoes it indicates that all is not as it should be in her feet, imho. But if you are resolved to shoe, how about epona shoes?


----------



## Britestar (6 March 2012)

Mine had Imprints on year before last for a laminitis attck. They were super secure and had to be rasped off by the farrier after 7 weeks.

Fortunatley, she made a text book recovery and didn't have to have them on again.


----------

